# Free Stuff



## dboone (Mar 22, 2021)

A buddy of mine passed away about a year ago from colon cancer. His widow recently gave me a bunch of his model RR stuff. He modeled mostly in G and I model in HO. So I've got a bit of stuff I don't really need. It's mostly just bits and pieces, including a stack of Garden Railroad books and mags, no rolling stock or anything worth much. If you're interested let me know. I'd be happy to box the stuff up and ship it to you if you pay for shipping.


----------

